# It's twins, and Triplets!



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

I have two does that have given birth over the past week.

First Kala a FF had twins on Tuesday night with no complications. We have had mom and babies in a nursery pen since their birth on Tuesday. This is their first adventure outside. One doe, one buck. 








Then Luna surprised me with TRIPLETS this morning, I suspected twins but not triplets. Luna is my goat that had a negative Ptest in late December so I was unsure until the last 6 weeks or so that she was even pregnant. She gave us one doe, and two bucks.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

That is an awesome surprise!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats! You've got one bunch of cuties


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

